# Zwei Rechner:pingen:ja, Internet:ja, sich finden für Datenaustausch:nein



## Ghostel (13. März 2005)

Hi Leute, 

Ich habe ein Netzwerk mit meinem Standpc und meinem Laptop.
Der Standpc hat zwei Netzwerkkarten, eine welche mit dem Internet verbunden ist und die andere die an meinen Laptop geht.
IP-Adressen sind richtig eingestellt, Internet funktioniert, Firewall aus, Treiber am neuesten Stand, anpingen können sie sich auch, sie sind in der selben Arbeitsgruppe, aber sie selbst finden sich nicht gegenseitig (per Computer suchen/im Internetexplorer die IP-Adresse/Computernamen vom anderen eingeben und im WindowsExplorer unter Netzwerkumgebung finden sie sich auch nicht) Beide haben das gleiche Benutzerkonto und das selbe Passwort.
Am Laptop läuft Windows XP Home und auf dem Standgerät Windows XP Professional.

Ich habe alles mögliche probiert, es funktioniert auch nicht mit dem Laptop eines Kollegen auf meinen Standpc zu conntecten(aber Internet und pingen 1A). Der Laptop findet sonst auch immer alle anderen Laptops und PCs .. nur den Standpc nicht.

(Falls mich jemand darauf hinweisen möchte,dass man Dateien auch mit ICQ von einem zum anderen PC spielen kann: Habe ich bis dato immer gemacht, nur jetzt geht es um größere Datenmengen, welche ICQ nicht mehr rüberspielen will(aus welchem Grund auch immer) ) 

Bin dankbar über jede Hilfe.
Ghostel

PS: achja..der Laptop hat bei den Netzwerkverbindungen einen Internetgateway welcher heißt: "Lan-Verbindung2 auf *name des standpcs*  ".. das heißt er weiß wie der Standpc heißt, aber im Netzwerk findet er ihn nicht..noch ein Punkt mehr welchen ich nicht verstehe..


----------



## Ghostel (15. März 2005)

Es muss doch einen Grund haben wieso das, nach meiner Meinung richtig konfiguriert, nicht funktioniert..


----------

